# What Kind



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm new to dove hunting and am interested because I'm hungry. The doves we have around my area ar gray with white line on the tips of the tail feathers that is only visible when they fly. They are the same size as starling but they have a bit more of a neck to them. What type of doves are these.


----------

